# Canon R5 Camera Profiles Workaround?



## CameraCarl (Jul 6, 2021)

I just upgraded to a Canon R5 and returned from a photo trip where I've taken a huge number of landscape and wildlife photos. I used LrC to cull the images and just began editing them. I am somewhat surprised to find that there are no Canon-specific color profiles, just the Adobe color profiles. From some (admittedly limited) research on the internet, it appears that Canon R5 CR3 profiles are not yet available in Lightroom - - and somehow I overlooked this in my camera purchase decision.  I've identified about 600 images which I want to do an initial color edit in Canon's Digital Photo Professional because I don't like the Adobe color profiles and would prefer not to have to individually color adjust each image. I've flagged the images in LrC as "Picks."  Is there some simple way to open only these files in DPP in the .CR3 format so I can do my initial color edits, then move the images back to LrC?  I've considered copying all the files into a dedicated folder but that would be time consuming, and being 45 megapixel files, it would take up a lot of drive space.  Then, of course, when I am finished editing in DPP, I have to get them back into LrC without creating duplicates. I'm open to any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Kimmilly (Jul 6, 2021)

You can purchase colour profiles from Colour Fidelity, they are really good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 7, 2021)

Going thru this with my 1DX Mark III. I purchased profiles from somewhere, will look for them. I am using Adobe Vivid...When I find the name I will let you know...


----------



## Zenon (Jul 11, 2021)

I second Color Fidelity. 

https://colorfidelity.com


----------



## DimitriJPT (Jul 15, 2021)

For those who purchased the color fidelity profiles, have you noticed that changes in the develop module do not appear in the print module if Zoom to Fill is selected? Instead what you see is the image without any changes, including the impact of the camera profile.
kind regards,
Dimitri


----------



## johnrellis (Jul 16, 2021)

DimitriJPT said:


> changes in the develop module do not appear in the print module if Zoom to Fill is selected?


Adobe has acknowledged this bug:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...39894a4edf?commentId=607c6e07c9914b71482fb3ec
Please add your constructive opinion to the bug report and be sure to click Like and Follow at the bottom of the first post. That will make it a little more likely Adobe will prioritize the fix, and you'll be notified when the bug's status changes.


----------



## DimitriJPT (Jul 16, 2021)

johnrellis said:


> Adobe has acknowledged this bug:
> https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...39894a4edf?commentId=607c6e07c9914b71482fb3ec
> Please add your constructive opinion to the bug report and be sure to click Like and Follow at the bottom of the first post. That will make it a little more likely Adobe will prioritize the fix, and you'll be notified when the bug's status changes.


Hello John,
I have actually added multiple comments to the thread  you suggested but I had not checked it in a while. I asked here thinking that someone else who had experienced the issue may have had a solution. 

I am hoping that a solution will come soon.

Kind regards,
Dimitri


----------



## tsinsf (Jul 16, 2021)

Regarding profiles, this is a facinating article by Tony Kuyper on what is actually going on with the different profiles and why you should rethink which profile to use. The whole idea of using raw is to get all of the unedited data available from the shot and then do your own editing. Most of the profiles have slightly edited the raw data and often increased the brightness of the highlights, which can be problematic for blowing out the highlights. Interesting, since one of the reasons we don't use JPGs (in addition to no compression) is that we prefer to do our own editing rather than let the JPG software edit the photo. A "linear profile" is the true unedited camera data, and not available as a choice in LR or PS. Not sure if it is available in DPP, but I think not. You can create linear profiles for you camera and add them to your choice of profiles. Since it is completely un edited, a linear profile will be flatter and less contrasty than any of the existing available profiles, requiring more editing to get a good photo, but since it has more of the original data you can get a "truer" image, often with less loss of highlights.

https://goodlight.us/linear-profiles.html


----------



## Zenon (Jul 16, 2021)

Intersting article. I always import using Adobe Colour and apply auto before picking a different profile like one from Color Fidelity.  It appeared that Adobe files played nicer, to me anyway. It is not drastic but different. Kinda makes sense to me as Sensei was more than likely trained using Adobe profiles. The fellow who owns Color Fidelity tweeted the profiles 5 times for the Canon R5.       
_ 
In fact, the "Auto" option with a linear profile often looks better than the "Auto" option combined with one of the stardard Adobe Raw profiles._

I do remember when Auto first came out contrast dropped a lot and highlights were far too overprotected using Adobe's Camera emulations like Canon Camera Standard for the Canon R,  5D4, etc.  Adobe corrected both those issues fairly quickly. It was actually Jeff Schewe if I remember this correctly. He mentioned he was working on it when I was a member at Luminous Landscape.


----------

